# Liver shunt took our little pup



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

Our little rescue pup who was 9 months old was put down last Sunday for what we now are sure was a liver shunt. I spoke to my friend who is a breeder and she said that what we went through Saturday evening and ended in him being put down early Sunday was the effect of toxin build up in his body due to liver shunt. 

Im sad because the vet of his first owner suspected this, and it was on his records, and was probably why the first owners gave him up (smaller house my FOOT!) I talked to my vet about this and he re tested his blood and did not feel that this was an issue. But then less than 3 weeks later he was gone. Not sure if my vet is to blame, not going to blame him or anything, just may consider a new vet for my dogs in the future if it seems he was negligent. 

My breeder friend thinks there was not much we could have done, even surgery does not guarantee that he would have recovered. I had already planned on finding him a home through GS rescue if he had a shunt,because our family could not afford the expensive surgery. But our vet did not think we had to worry about it, so we had happily embraced our new little guy into our family. But he got bad SO quickly, there would never have been time for all of that either.

Its amazing how much you can be sad for a pup you only had in your life for 3 weeks. His death was so horrible, I wish I could have done something different. He was such a good boy, so obedient, loyal and good with the children. He deserved better. But we loved him and so I comfort myself with the fact that he was on love overload for the short time we had him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your puppy.


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

oh no... I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and comfort. :hugs: :angel:


----------



## Swithins (Jan 25, 2017)

So very sorry to read you're sad post, it must feel awful but as you said, his last few weeks were filled with a lot of love.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

How heartbreaking and unfair! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope your family is able to heal and recover soon. At least his last few weeks were happy and spent with a loving family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet pup. Sending thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss! Even having him for only a short time they do find a way to sneak into your heart!


----------

